# Canyon auf der Eurobike 2006



## mstaab_canyon (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

Gesine und ich melden sich hiermit ab zur Eurobike 2006 (Stand B4-201). Bis Montag sind wir nicht im Büro und können deshalb auch das Forum nicht betreuen. Bitte wendet Euch bei Anfragen an unsere Verkaufshotline 0261 40 40010 ([email protected]) oder bei technischen Problemen an die Werkstatt 0261 40 40031 ([email protected]).

Wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch auf unserem Messestand.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## pjfa (30. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

und schon bin ich in Friedrichshafen. Natürlich wird es ab  morgen auch Updates frisch von der Messe für die "daheimgebliebenen" geben.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. August 2006)

...und schon geht´s los.

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006

Die Bikes sind einfach nur der Hammer  

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## stick007 (31. August 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikes sind einfach nur der Hammer



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## cos75 (31. August 2006)

Wääh  Ich habs doch gewusst, jetzt mag ich mein "altes" ESX nimmer.  

Geile Farben und endlich ein abgesenktes Oberohr beim ES/ESX, so wie es sich bei einem Enduro mit viel Federweg gehört.


----------



## Bond007 (31. August 2006)

Jo, die neuen Canyon´s seh´n echt no viel besser als die "Alten" aus - mal seh´n, ob die ganzen Bikemagazine nächstes Jahr wieder so positiv beurteilen
wie dies in diesem der Fall war!   

*@cos75:* Ärger dich doch net über deinen Kauf - mir gfall´n die noch Aktuellen auch seeeeehr gut, mir wird´s sicherlich auch net anders geh´n, wenn Cube seine Modelle überarbeitet und/oder komplett neu rausbringt - sonst dürft ma sich ja nie was Neues zulegen!


----------



## cos75 (31. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> J
> *@cos75:* Ärger dich doch net über deinen Kauf - mir gfall´n die noch Aktuellen auch seeeeehr gut, mir wird´s sicherlich auch net anders geh´n, wenn Cube seine Modelle überarbeitet und/oder komplett neu rausbringt - sonst dürft ma sich ja nie was Neues zulegen!


Ich ärger mich doch ned  Aber es ist schon gemein, weil man sich am liebsten jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen will.  

Bin mal auf die ersten Live-Bilder gespannt....obwohl ich wills gar nicht wissen


----------



## braintrust (31. August 2006)

ich bin auf die farben von den 5er,6er & 7er modellen gespannt


----------



## xysiu33 (31. August 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wääh  Ich habs doch gewusst, jetzt mag ich mein "altes" ESX nimmer.
> 
> Geile Farben und endlich ein abgesenktes Oberohr beim ES/ESX, so wie es sich bei einem Enduro mit viel Federweg gehört.



dieser Aussage kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung seit 2000 anschaut, dann sind es mittlerweile mehrere Quantensprünge, die Canyon geschaft hat. Respekt.


----------



## Bond007 (31. August 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ärger mich doch ned  Aber es ist schon gemein, weil man sich am liebsten jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen will.



Desweg´n investier ich in mein Bike nun noch einige Hunderter und "individualisier´s" nach meinen Wünschen und erfreue mich dann bei jeder
Fahrt - sicherlich wird irgendwann mal wieder ein Neues ansteh´n, aber garantiert net in den nächsten paar Jahren.   



> Bin mal auf die ersten Live-Bilder gespannt....obwohl ich wills gar nicht wissen



Werd bstimmt auf der *EUROBIKE* die Teile bewundern können, wenn mir
am Sonntag hinfahr´n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (31. August 2006)

Außerdem: geile Homepage zur Eurobike - es steckt jede Menge Arbeit drin


----------



## rainman99 (31. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Cooler Messeauftritt und tolle Website!  
Die Vorschau auf die Bikes der neuen Saison lässt auch wieder einiges erwarten, auch wenn mir noch vieles ge-photoshopped aussieht (die Farben kommen m.E. doch arg unrealistisch rüber)!  

Ich träume schon seit ein paar Monaten von einem Canyon ESX7 oder ES7, aber leider waren beide in Größe L nicht mehr zu bekommen. Jetzt bin ich sogar irgendwie froh, dass ich nicht noch im Sparbuch zugeschlagen habe, und einen Kompromiss eingegangen bin.

Ich hoffe, dass man die neuen Bikes bald bestellen kann und freu mich dann schon auf die Auslieferung (vielleicht noch in 2006???). 

Werde den Canyon Stand und die Bikes am Sonntag mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## Trinityxc (31. August 2006)

Ist schon etwas bekannt uber Preise und ausstattung von die 2007 modellen?


----------



## thto (31. August 2006)

sehr gelungen, HUT AB !


----------



## MIBO (31. August 2006)

Trinityxc schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon etwas bekannt uber Preise und ausstattung von die 2007 modellen?




ein bischen was findet man im >>Messekatalog<<


----------



## n70tester (31. August 2006)

Bähh sehen die Bikes *komisch* aus.Wer hat sich denn den Schriftzug ausgedacht? 
Da werde ich wohl lieber noch nach nem 2006 Grand Canyon Comp Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (31. August 2006)

Schon wieder ein neues Logo und neuer Schriftzug...??  
Wurde doch für 2006 erst überarbeitet!


----------



## Skytalker (31. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Bähh sehen die Bikes *komisch* aus.Wer hat sich denn den Schriftzug ausgedacht?
> Da werde ich wohl lieber noch nach nem 2006 Grand Canyon Comp Ausschau halten.



Der Schriftzug sieht doch schwer nach Photoshop aus, in echt wird es wohl wieder der normale Canyon Schriftzug denke ich.


----------



## Niederbayer (31. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Bähh sehen die Bikes *komisch* aus.Wer hat sich denn den Schriftzug ausgedacht?


Genau !!!!!!!!!!!
@Staabi.
Was verfolgt Ihr mit diesem alljährlichen Identitätswechsel???
Für mein Auge eine Art Körperverletzung. Macht das bitte nicht!
Das letztjährige Logo und der Schriftzug waren um Welten schöner. Ihr verschandelt Eure Bikes mit diesem Schriftzug (das könnte so mach einen Käufer abschrecken  --  siehe n70tester).

Gruß,
der Niederbayer


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. August 2006)

Nee, Schriftzug und Corp-Identity sind neu.

Siehe z.B. auch am Stand.

Und ich finds übrigens gut.

Auch wenn ich jetzt ein Altes hab. Aber irgendwann kommt sicher mal ein ESX dazu.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Was verfolgt Ihr mit diesem alljährlichen Identitätswechsel???


Na, letztes Jahr war's bloß Logopflege.

Bin gespannt, wie sie in natura aussehen...
(bzw. zumindest auf Eurobike-Fotos)


----------



## thory (31. August 2006)

Ich freue mich auf das Sparbuch 2007. Vielleicht auch erst 2008 oder 2009. 

Jedes Jahr kommen die ultimativen bikes. Besonders heftig war es bei meinem Specialized Epic Mod 2005. Das Brain 2006 war ja das erste gescheite, das 2005 leider ein Fehlkauf - wenn man den Spec Marketing Leuten ein Jahr später glauben darf.
Leider war auch das 2006er Brain nur eine Notlösung, die dieses Jahr zum Glück durch das 2007 abgelöst. Das ist jetzt der Durchbruch.
Gääääähn. Ich nehme an im Jahr 2010 wird das brain dann den IQ von 200 schaffen. 
Zurück zu  Canyon: sicherlich gute bikes, ein paar marginale(?) verbesserungen zu 2007. 
Und wenn ich in einem Jahr ein Sparbuch-Torque erbeuten kann - sozusagen als Ersatzteillager oder Frischzellenkur für mein jetziges - warum nicht?

Schaun mer mal.


----------



## thto (31. August 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich auf das Sparbuch 2007. Vielleicht auch erst 2008 oder 2009.
> 
> Jedes Jahr kommen die ultimativen bikes. Besonders heftig war es bei meinem Specialized Epic Mod 2005. Das Brain 2006 war ja das erste gescheite, das 2005 leider ein Fehlkauf - wenn man den Spec Marketing Leuten ein Jahr später glauben darf.
> Leider war auch das 2006er Brain nur eine Notlösung, die dieses Jahr zum Glück durch das 2007 abgelöst. Das ist jetzt der Durchbruch.
> ...



ok gute idee


----------



## cos75 (31. August 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> ok gute idee


Was ist eine gute Idee ? Ein 2007er Sparbuch Torque als Ersatzteillager für dein 2006er Torque zu kaufen, welches du dir morgen kaufst ? 

@thory: Danke, so hab ichs noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## jam123 (31. August 2006)

Schade - dachte dass für 2007 was wirklich neus kommen würde. So was in der Art wie ne Rohloff Nabe oder GBoxx Getriebe.

Ich meine die Bikes sehen etwa alle gleich aus - mit Ausnahme der Lackierung - aber deswegen kauft man sich ja nicht jedes Jahr ein neues (Canyon-)Bike.

Die Ausstattung ist bei den heutigen Bikes gut bis sehr gut. Die einzige Komponente, die mich nervt, ist der Antrieb. Der ist egal ob XTR ... Alivio einfach be*** - sofern man kein Sonntags- oder Schönwetterfahrer ist.

Also Canyon - bringt mal doch was wirklich innovatives raus !!!


----------



## diewadebrennt (31. August 2006)

Also ich lasse mich überraschen wie die Bikes in Natura aussehen, aber auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen: sehr gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> aber deswegen kauft man sich ja nicht jedes Jahr ein neues (Canyon-)Bike.


Das wäre ja sowieso Unsinn...


----------



## thto (31. August 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eine gute Idee ? Ein 2007er Sparbuch Torque als Ersatzteillager für dein 2006er Torque zu kaufen, welches du dir morgen kaufst ?
> 
> nein ! werde hart zu mir selbst sein, aber bis Aug. 2007 kann man die kohle ohne schlechtes gewissen sparen und dann total befreit von allen zwängen zuschlagen, wenn dann noch eines da sein wird
> 
> mann bald gehts ab an den gardasee 26 Grad biken grillen  yessssssss


----------



## Flok (31. August 2006)

Also mir gefällt das neue Design, genial auch, das man z.B. bei den Ultimate CF Rädern der Roadserie zwischen 5 Rahmenfarben frei wählen kann! 

Für mich steht 2007 sowieso ein Rennradkauf an, mal gucken, ob es ein Ultimate CF- oder Ultimate AL-Modell wird, die gefallen mir vom Design her schonmal sehr gut! 







Hier ein Ultimate AL-Rad - ist die Rahmenfarbe weiss oder silber? Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus


----------



## fitze (31. August 2006)

Naja, ich bin ja jetzt etwas niedergelschlagen das die Torques keine Fox-Dämpfer und Gabeln mehr haben. Ich hab mich so auf die 07er 36 gefreut... 
Die Lyric ist sicher gut....aber ich kann mich nicht so recht mit ihr anfreunden. Gleiches gilt für den Evolver.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (31. August 2006)

Terrorpudel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Ultimate AL-Rad - ist die Rahmenfarbe weiss oder silber? Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus




Kann dich beruhigen.....es ist diesmal wirklich weiß.

YEAH!

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## cos75 (31. August 2006)

fitze schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich bin ja jetzt etwas niedergelschlagen das die Torques keine Fox-Dämpfer und Gabeln mehr haben. Ich hab mich so auf die 07er 36 gefreut...
> Die Lyric ist sicher gut....aber ich kann mich nicht so recht mit ihr anfreunden. Gleiches gilt für den Evolver.
> 
> MfG
> Tobi


Naja Fox, bzw. Toxoholics hat sich dieses Jahr nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, was Qualität u. Service angeht. Man bedenke nur, dass man seine Fox-Teile jedes Jahr für über 100,-  (ca. 200,- bei Gabel u. Dämpfer) zum Service schicken muss, egal wie viel man gefahren ist, sonst verliert man die Garantie.  
Außerdem stehen die Alternativen wie RS nicht hinter Fox zurück. In diesen Sinne finde ich es eine super Entscheidung von Canyon, Fox nur noch sehr selten zu verbauen.


----------



## waldfrucht (31. August 2006)

Also ich find die Bikes sehen auf den Bilder richtig gei... aus.
Hab aber schon aus dem Sparbuch 2006 bestellt und deshalb ist es jetzt eh zu spät.
Aber weiß als Farbe find ich richtig klasse für Rennrad und MTB!
Nur die weiße Gabel an den RC Modellen sehen ja wohl bescheiden aus. Zum Glück ist das bei den 2006 Modellen noch nicht so.  
Zum Schriftzug wurde ja schon genug gesagt.


----------



## m.a.t. (31. August 2006)

Wieviel werden die Rahmen der Carbon-Hardtails wiegen?


----------



## Christian_74 (31. August 2006)

Der Schriftzug ist sicher Gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber das löst die Zeit von alleine. Ich finde ihn gut und er stimmt mit Canyons Prinzipien überein aber an den Räder gefällt er mir gar nicht. Schaut aus, als ob die Buchstabe fallen würden. Naja, nach paar Monate wird man eine andere Meinung sein.

und noch etwas:

Wo ist der Spectral geblieben??

War 2006 eine Fehlgeburt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (31. August 2006)

Hallo,

nur kurz vom INternetcafe der Eurobike: Die Fotos auf unserer Eurobike-Previewseite sind lediglich Bespielfotos für das Design. Die Austattung entspricht nicht der Serie. So hat das Top-Carbonhardtail natürlich eine Austattung vom Feinsten mit Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufrädern, Shimano XTR Kurbeln, SRAM X.O Schaltung und einigen weiteren Goodies. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen Modelle auch.

Das Spectral gibt es natürlich, es steht auch eines am Stand. Die Eurobike-Seite ist lediglich eine Vorschau, eine komplett neue Webseite im neuen Design und allen neuen Bikes sowie einigen anderen Features wird natülich später nachfolgen.

Grüße,

Micael


----------



## E=MC² (31. August 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos auf unserer Eurobike-Previewseite sind lediglich Bespielfotos für das Design.



Das will ich beim YellowStone doch schwer hoffen! Das 2005 und 2006er Design gefällt mir wesentlich besser.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2006)

n70tester schrieb:
			
		

> Bähh sehen die Bikes *komisch* aus.Wer hat sich denn den Schriftzug ausgedacht?
> Da werde ich wohl lieber noch nach nem 2006 Grand Canyon Comp Ausschau halten.



Jepp. Der Schriftzug sieht schlecht entworfen aus. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Militärzeiten, als die Aufdrucke noch mit Sieb und SPraydose gemacht worden sind.

Die Farben sind gewöhnungsbedürftig. Gefallen mir garnicht.

abgesenketes oberrohr find ich gut.

aber ans teure torque gehört für mich kein RS. 

ansonsten sollte auch mal das thema "internationalisierung" aufgegriffen werden. da ist noch VIEL zu tun, alleine mal den deutschen/europäischen markt flott zu bekommen. 

beispiele gibts en masse. allein mal die hauptpunkte: email,telefon,lieferzeiten müssen mal verbessert werden.

nehmts als anreiz. denn damit verkloppt ihr mehr bikes = macht mehr umsatz.

*VORSCHLAG 2008*

Wie wärs mit auswählbaren Rahmenfarben? Mich hats 2006 einfach abgehalten, manche Modelle zu kaufen, da die Rahmenfarbe mir nicht gefiel. Wie wärs damit? Sollte doch machbar sein, da die Rahmen sich technisch bis auf Farbe udn Lack nicht in den Serien Unterscheiden.


> Außerdem stehen die Alternativen wie RS nicht hinter Fox zurück. In diesen Sinne finde ich es eine super Entscheidung von Canyon, Fox nur noch sehr selten zu verbauen.



Haste mal die Innereien von Ner Fox und ner RS gesehen? Das Zeug von Fox sieht auf den Blick schon hochwertiger aus. 

Ist die Lyrik nicht schwer?


----------



## Mee (31. August 2006)

Hi,

wann gibt es die Preislisten und genauen Ausstattungsdetails der Hardtails? Bin schon ganz heiß. 

MfG


----------



## zonkimwald (31. August 2006)

Also wenn ich mir die ESX-Modelle so ansehe...
Wie kann man seinen Rahmen schrotten, so das es unter die Garantie fällt?
Hat mal jemand einen Diplom-Werkstoffkundler an der Hand??

Spaß beiseite, sieht ja alles richtig lecker nach Rock n Roll aus...
Aber meins fähr sich garantiert besser  und außerdem stehts schon im Flur...


----------



## pjfa (31. August 2006)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/galerie/galerie-fr.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit auswählbaren Rahmenfarben? Mich hats 2006 einfach abgehalten, manche Modelle zu kaufen, da die Rahmenfarbe mir nicht gefiel. Wie wärs damit? Sollte doch machbar sein, da die Rahmen sich technisch bis auf Farbe udn Lack nicht in den Serien Unterscheiden.


Gibt's bei den Top-Rennrädern, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.
Würde die Modelle zwangsläufig verteuern, weil
a) höherer logistischer Aufwand
b) ev. Lackierung in Deutschland durchgeführt würde --> teurer als in Fernost
c) geringere economies of scale


----------



## Trail-Surfer (31. August 2006)

Hi,
extrem geile Bikes!!!
Finds echt gut das es die FRX_Serie geben wird, vorallem die da drin verbaute RS  
Totem, aber auch die beim Torque_ES RS Lyrik... 
Trotz allem versteh ich net, wieso Canyon immer noch die XTR-Kurbeln verbaut, ich dachte immer die sind was für Leichtbau-Fetischisten, usw...
Zudem machts auch kein Sinn im Bike-Park ohne KF zu shreddern... aber egal
Die Teile sind einfach nur geil
Muss man sich echt überlegen ob man nicht 2007 sein Spaarbuch plündert!!!
Hat jemand schon Preise und Ausstattungsvarianten??
freude, freude, freude

SG TS


----------



## RonnyS (31. August 2006)

cos75 ....trotzdem sind unsere 2006 ESX "Limited" immer noch "UptoDate"
natürlich sind die Änderungen am Hinterbau / Rahmen sichtbar und vorallem
die Farbe


----------



## keepout (31. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Komm gerade von der Messe und muss sagen, dass die Räder in Natura echt edel rauskommen. Der ganze Stand ist edel gemacht - Gratulation an Canyon. Wenn ich so an die anderen NeonBlinkiBunti-Stände denke ...Die Canyon haben mir echt gut gefallen, auch der Schriftzug kommt gut.


----------



## aemkei77 (31. August 2006)

hast du bilder gemacht - wenn ja - unbeding in die galerie


----------



## RonnyS (31. August 2006)

zonkimwald ...denke nicht so weit....bald ist Deine Inspektion fällig
(im Weihnachtspaketetumult !)...ich gratuliere Dir im Januar.
Spaß beiseite wie gesagt mit den neuen Mavic Laufrädern, Lyrik-Federgabel
und mehr etc. etc. und ja vielmehr Farbe....werden die 2007er Modelle
noch "begehrenswerter"


----------



## cos75 (1. September 2006)

Recht hast Ronny  

Der arme Wachmann. Jeder kann ihn die ganze Nacht sehen  Hat nicht mal nen Tisch zum Buch lesen


----------



## User129 (1. September 2006)

@ Trail-Surfer guck die mal unter dem Link das Bild 45, 29, 30.  (musst ins Bild klicken)
zufrieden? ^^ sieht einfach nur geil aus das Rad  
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/galerie/galerie-fr.html


----------



## richie0815 (1. September 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nur kurz vom INternetcafe der Eurobike: Die Fotos auf unserer Eurobike-Previewseite sind lediglich Bespielfotos für das Design. Die Austattung entspricht nicht der Serie. So hat das Top-Carbonhardtail natürlich eine Austattung vom Feinsten mit Mavic Crossmax SLR Laufrädern, Shimano XTR Kurbeln, SRAM X.O Schaltung und einigen weiteren Goodies. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen Modelle auch.
> 
> ...



Das lässt mich hoffen! Bitte überarbeitet nochmal den Schriftzug. Ich hab mich nämlich schon so auf ein 07er ES7 gefreut....


----------



## aemkei77 (1. September 2006)

> Trotz allem versteh ich net, wieso Canyon immer noch die XTR-Kurbeln verbaut, ich dachte immer die sind was für Leichtbau-Fetischisten, usw...



im MessePDF steht ja, dass die Teile mit 2 KB und e13 KF kommen  edit: von e13 steht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (1. September 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Recht hast Ronny
> 
> Der arme Wachmann. Jeder kann ihn die ganze Nacht sehen  Hat nicht mal nen Tisch zum Buch lesen



der Wachmann schein nicht besonders Bike-Interessiert zu sein  

es sei denn: er studiert gerade die neuen Canyon-Preise !

er musste bestimmt unterschreiben, dass er die Bikes in der Nacht nicht testet... 

dieser Job wäre sicherlich nicht für mich - zumindest nicht bei dieser Messe


----------



## Trail-Surfer (1. September 2006)

@ User129:
thx habs auch schon gesehen, echt hammer des Teil, und endlich mal Farbe und nicht dieses Einheits-Grau!!!
Naja, über den Schriftzug kann man wie bei allem streiten, aber ich find ihn gut...
Weiß jemand schon Preise und ausstattungsvarianten???
SG TS


----------



## Trail-Surfer (1. September 2006)

Hab grad entdeckt, das es das FRX auch mit der neuen Truvativ "Oct" gibt, und mit Kettenführung *freude*
Zudem die neuen Avid "Code" Bremsen echt geil!!!
SG TS


----------



## deimudder (1. September 2006)

Sacht mal, irr ich mich, oder kann es sein das beim FRX das Piggy Pack bei voller Federwegsausnutzung gegen den Rahmen schlägt? Wäre ja nicht der erste Konstruktionsfehler. Aber krasser als beim BM 04-05


----------



## aemkei77 (1. September 2006)

ich denke, das hätte Bobby Root bemerkt


----------



## wagmacX (1. September 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp. Der Schriftzug sieht schlecht entworfen aus. Erinnert mich irgendwie an Militärzeiten, als die Aufdrucke noch mit Sieb und SPraydose gemacht worden sind.



Könnte das evtl die Absicht der Designer gewesen sein! 

Ich finde den Schriftzug ganz gut. Mir gefällt dieser used/militäry Look. 



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Haste mal die Innereien von Ner Fox und ner RS gesehen? Das Zeug von Fox sieht auf den Blick schon hochwertiger aus.



Hast Du auch mal die Wartungskosten von Fox gesehen - sind auch hochwertig.


----------



## RonnyS (1. September 2006)

Das -neue- Erscheinungsbild von C A N Y O N 
Einfach super, schön und für die Bikebranche "ungewöhnlich neu und ansprechend"
....nur mir tuen schon die "Webdesigner" und "Drucker" etwas leid
(freue mich auf das neue Prospekt !)


----------



## NeoRC (2. September 2006)

hat sich bewegt...


----------



## jam123 (2. September 2006)

mhh .. was mir an canyons neuem logo etwas komisch wirkt - die schrift ist mnach hinten geneigt. graphologisch gesehen heisst das doch : jetzt ist's schluss mit dem fortschritt, wir schwelgen nun in der vergangenheit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flok (2. September 2006)

http://si6.mtb-news.de/eurobike2006/eurobike2006_canyon.mov

Der Bericht von MTB-news über Canyon - schön gemacht!


----------



## TeeWorks (2. September 2006)

das Torque FRX, das auf der messe steht wurde irgendwie anders mit stickern verziert als die auf der website, da is der canyon-schriftzug nämlich vertikal angeordnet, auf dem FRX ist er hoizontal  

...hab mich auch auf die neuen Fox-parts gefreut  

...das redesign is geschmacksache, aber das alte hat mir subjektiv auch besser gefallen - war irgendwie massiver puristischer 

grüße
Tee


----------



## Trollobaby (2. September 2006)

bei dem neuen Schriftzug kriegt man ja augenkrebs, sieht meiner meinung nach ******* aus. Dagegen sieht der 06 ja richtig gut aus, am besten finde ich aber den Vorgänger des 06ers.


----------



## gk_canyon (2. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Reaktionen auf unseren Messeauftritt. 
Wir freuen uns, dass sich einige von Euch morgen unseren Stand live anschauen möchten. Daher würden Staabi und ich Euch gerne unsere Neuheiten zeigen:Treffpunkt 13:00Uhr an unserem Infocounter. 

Bis dahin!
Viele Grüße,

Gesine


----------



## TeeWorks (2. September 2006)

jau, da werde ich doch glatt mal vorbei schauen 

es grüßt der flo.


----------



## ToM04 (2. September 2006)

jam123 schrieb:
			
		

> mhh .. was mir an canyons neuem logo etwas komisch wirkt - die schrift ist mnach hinten geneigt. graphologisch gesehen heisst das doch : jetzt ist's schluss mit dem fortschritt, wir schwelgen nun in der vergangenheit ....



ich bin in der werbebranche tätig und würde dir zustimmen. jedoch würd ich bei einem bike-hersteller auch denken, "ES GEHT AUFWÄRTS" -> is ja für mountainbikes ned unwichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diewadebrennt (2. September 2006)

gk_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Reaktionen auf unseren Messeauftritt.
> Wir freuen uns, dass sich einige von Euch morgen unseren Stand live anschauen möchten. Daher würden Staabi und ich Euch gerne unsere Neuheiten zeigen:Treffpunkt 13:00Uhr an unserem Infocounter.
> 
> ...



Super, ich bin dabei!


----------



## cos75 (2. September 2006)

ToM04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin in der werbebranche tätig und würde dir zustimmen. jedoch würd ich bei einem bike-hersteller auch denken, "ES GEHT AUFWÄRTS" -> is ja für mountainbikes ned unwichtig.



Ich mags beim Biken am liebsten wenn es abwärts geht. Also ist der neue Schriftzug cool


----------



## rainbow-warrior (2. September 2006)

bin morgen auch am start, in welcher halle issn der stand von canyon?


----------



## jam123 (2. September 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mags beim Biken am liebsten wenn es abwärts geht. Also ist der neue Schriftzug cool


----------



## rhön-canyon (2. September 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem neuen Schriftzug kriegt man ja augenkrebs, sieht meiner meinung nach ******* aus. Dagegen sieht der 06 ja richtig gut aus, am besten finde ich aber den Vorgänger des 06ers.




also den vorgänger 2006, also 2005, habe ich als xc 6. schöner ist wirklich der 06er schriftzug, obwohl ich mit meinem bike sehr zufrieden bin, auch wenn die preview 07 schon sehr viel appetit macht. der 07-er relaunch ist mir fast zu gewagt. diese fehlenden buchstabenteile unten am schriftzug sagen mir irgendwie: viel tempo, aber es können teile abbrechen und davonfliegen!
ansonsten scheint 2007 aber wieder super zu werden, formula oro bremsen haben wirklich einen großen bike-hersteller verdient!


----------



## sniper69 (3. September 2006)

Na dann stellt mal fleisig Bilder rein, wenn ihr wieder da seit


----------



## Knuffi (3. September 2006)

Mir gefällt besonders das ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel kommt, hoffe das das bei den ES und XC Bikes auch der Fall sein wird. Weiss oder Weinrot, das kommt schon sehr gut


----------



## Bike_RR (3. September 2006)

richie0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Das lässt mich hoffen! Bitte überarbeitet nochmal den Schriftzug. Ich hab mich nämlich schon so auf ein 07er ES7 gefreut....



Ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber ich finde ihn auch scheuslich.


----------



## Reispfanne (3. September 2006)

Ich bin ja erstaunt, was für ein Fachwissen in Sachen Graphologie, Werbung und product placement hier zusammen kommt!   Im Ernst, ich bin genauso konfus ob des Relaunches wie die meisten hier im Thread. Deswegen vorab entschuldigung wenn mein Beitrag hier wenig aussagekräftig is! Ich weiß nicht ob wir hier zumindest von der Anzahl her repräsentativ sind, ich frage dennoch einfach mal in den Raum rein, muss sich Canyon Sorgen machen? 

Ich bin ja normal auch von der Fraktion form-follows-function, aber herrje, der Schriftzug ist dann doch...fragwürdig   Was ganz besonders schlimm ist, weil der Rest ja so gut bzw. wie jedes Jahr noch besser ist. Wo wir uns hier ja wohl alle einig sind, man beachte nur mal die kollektive Freude über den Farbzugewinn. Das ist ja alles wunderbar mit "Pure Cycling", und auch mir als Laie is verständlich warum da ein entsprechend puristischer Schriftzug her musste, aber hätte man da nicht wenigstens ne Umfrage oder so starten können? 

Ach was kümmert's mich eigentlich, hab ja mein Canyon unter'm Hintern und gut is. Nebenbei, wenn ich mir das Video zu Canyon angucke, bei Bobby Root und seinem FRX sieht man doch recht gut (wenn ich mich irre bitte hauen ^^), dass der Schriftzug auf der anderen Seite ja konform ausgerichtet ist. Ich bin mal gespannt wie's dann 2007 in der Canyon-Galerie abgeht: "Bitte ab sofort nur noch von der Antriebsabgewandten Seite fotografieren!"


----------



## Blackwater Park (3. September 2006)

Ich glaub nicht dass das mit dem Schriftzug allzu wichtig ist. Der durchschnittliche Canyon-Fahrer liest eher ein paar Testberichte und Forenthreads durch als dass er sich das Rahmendekor anguckt. Mir wär das auch ziemlich egal solange es nicht nach rosa Blümchen oder möchtegern Panzer aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2006)

Obwohl rosa Blümchen auf einem schwarzen Rahmen ja schon wieder sehr geil wären...


----------



## Scapin (3. September 2006)

Reispfanne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja erstaunt, was für ein Fachwissen in Sachen Graphologie, Werbung und product placement hier zusammen kommt!   Im Ernst, ich bin genauso konfus ob des Relaunches wie die meisten hier im Thread. Deswegen vorab entschuldigung wenn mein Beitrag hier wenig aussagekräftig is! Ich weiß nicht ob wir hier zumindest von der Anzahl her repräsentativ sind, ich frage dennoch einfach mal in den Raum rein, muss sich Canyon Sorgen machen?
> 
> Ich bin ja normal auch von der Fraktion form-follows-function, aber herrje, der Schriftzug ist dann doch...fragwürdig   Was ganz besonders schlimm ist, weil der Rest ja so gut bzw. wie jedes Jahr noch besser ist. Wo wir uns hier ja wohl alle einig sind, man beachte nur mal die kollektive Freude über den Farbzugewinn. Das ist ja alles wunderbar mit "Pure Cycling", und auch mir als Laie is verständlich warum da ein entsprechend puristischer Schriftzug her musste, aber hätte man da nicht wenigstens ne Umfrage oder so starten können?
> 
> Ach was kümmert's mich eigentlich, hab ja mein Canyon unter'm Hintern und gut is. Nebenbei, wenn ich mir das Video zu Canyon angucke, bei Bobby Root und seinem FRX sieht man doch recht gut (wenn ich mich irre bitte hauen ^^), dass der Schriftzug auf der anderen Seite ja konform ausgerichtet ist. Ich bin mal gespannt wie's dann 2007 in der Canyon-Galerie abgeht: "Bitte ab sofort nur noch von der Antriebsabgewandten Seite fotografieren!"



Was macht ihr euch denn solche Sorgen? Stellt das Rad einmal in den Regen und gut is (hab ich jedenfalls in einem anderen Tread gelesen )

Mir gefallen die Bikes sehr gut - besonders ein schnelles Hardtail werde ich mir überlegen 

Scapin


----------



## Mr. Hayes (3. September 2006)

Bin gerade von der Messe nach Hause gekommen. Bei den Bike-ständen war schon ein riesen Gedränge, aber zum Glück hatte Canyon an ihrem kleinen Ständchen genügend und super kompetente Berater zur Stelle.

Der Stand war schön aufgebaut, jedoch viiiiel zu klein um die Modellpalette von Canyon zu präsentieren !
Das eigentlich jetzt schon bestellbare Spectral war gar nicht da, wieso auch immer !?! Ebenfalls das ESX das sich nur noch bei den Felgen, Reifenbreite und RS Pike vom ES unterscheidet hat gefehlt !
Das Topmodell (ES-9) war zum Glück da und wird in schwarz ausgeliefert, die weiteren ES Modelle in Farbe. Jetzt sogar mit 140mm vorne und hinten !

Mmmh...Wenn ich doch nur bestellen könnte....


----------



## Mr. Hayes (3. September 2006)

Jetzt hats geklappt mit Bilder hochladen. Hab keine Url für meine Fotos!


----------



## Monsterwade (3. September 2006)

Hi Canyon-Fans,

nach einem harten Tag auf der Euro-Bike hier ein paar Bilder der neuen Generation.
Der Hammer: Das ES gibts nächstes Jahr vorne wie hinten mit 140mm Federweg, 
mehr Beinfreiheit und sehr aufgeräumter Satelitten-Zugverlegung.

So, hier ein Appetithappen. Ein paar mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum. Die gibt´s per PN auch 
in doppelter Grösse gemailt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. September 2006)

mal komplett durchgängig. bravo. wurd ja auch zeit. die wippe haben se auch sparreduziert, 2006 bot man noch 125/135 an. 

wo sollen übrigens die 5mm herkommen, wurd was an der geometrie verändert?

ist das ein standard xt umwerfer? sieht bissel anders aus als 2006.

schad find ich, dass jetzt überall die hässliche canyon schrift aufm rad zusehen ist.


----------



## Bond007 (3. September 2006)

Mir war´n ebenfalls heut auf der Messe - okay, die neuen Canyons schaug´n
echt net schlecht aus, aber nachdem ich ja einige "Alte" zum Vergleich in natura seh´n konnte, gefallen mir die Neuen nicht recht viel besser...aber vielleicht muß das ja insgesamt ein wenig "einwirken", dann änder ich meine Meinung...technisch geseh´n gab´s und wird´s wohl wieder nix zum Aussetzen
geben, das paßt!


----------



## GT_Frodo (3. September 2006)

die satellitenzugführung finde ich auch klasse, frage mich nur was das mit satelliten zu tun hat 
das rote esx ist bestimmt gepulvert, oder geht das irgendwie in elox?

Muss irgendwann nächstes jahr mal mit denen reden, ob man nicht an den rahmen allein günstig rankommen kann. Meiner ist nach diversen stürzen schon arg mitgenommen. nach nächster saison wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer, falls ich nicht noch fahren lerne ;-). dazu ist er zwar da, aber das runtergezogene Oberrohr ist auch echt sinnvoll. Und das logo...hm... ist doch irgendwie total egal finde ich. 
Nicht besser oder schlechter als 2006. Das 2005 fand ich nicht so toll, diese flamme sah etwas porno aus, dat war nich so mein fall


----------



## Monsterwade (3. September 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> schad find ich, dass jetzt überall die hässliche canyon schrift aufm rad zusehen ist.


Tja, der Schriftzug ist leider kein "Marketing-Gag", sondern der neue Firmen-
Schriftzug, der auch vorläufig nicht mehr geändert wird. Naja, ich habs gut, 
ich krieg ja ein COAST  da in der Schweiz wohnhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhön-canyon (3. September 2006)

ist das ein standard xt umwerfer? sieht bissel anders aus als 2006.

[/QUOTE]

ist's der neue x.9-sram-umwerfer?
 auf www.sram.com kündigen sie ja einen an als nachfolger vom xgen-umwerfer.

p.s.. haben die x.o-trigger-schalter denn eine ganganzeige wie die bisherigen x.9-er? bei meinem x.9.trigger-hebel geht ständig die ganganzeige kaputt, ist ein dünnes plättchen, das mittels zahnrad bewegt wird! hat da jemand ähnlichen ärger?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2006)

Beim ES ist jetzt also der Federweg hinten nicht mehr verstellbar? So ein Topfen...!  

Sie hätten die Möglichkeiten, den Federweg hinten verstellen zu können, nicht reduzieren, sondern erweitern sollen...!

Viele andere Hersteller haben an der Schwinge 3 Bohrungen, teilweise (z.B. Rotwild, HT) sogar praktisch über Schnellspanner verstellbar!


Bezügl. des Schriftzuges habe ich eine Vermutung, da die Buchstaben ja auf einer Seite "normal" u. auf der anderen Seite um 90° gedreht dargestellt waren: 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Canyon die Eurobike nutzen wollte, um die Akzeptanz des Schriftzuges in natura abzutesten, und entsprechend der Reaktionen dann entscheidet, wie er dann tatsächlich in Serie geht.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. September 2006)

echt? also ich hab ja viel bedenken, dass was kaputt geht, aber an die X.9 hab ich nicht gedacht.

vielleicht sollte man mal unchained fragen - der bekmmt ja alles am bike kaputt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

Das die Züge neben dem Oberrohr selbiges verkratzt haben sie also jetzt erkannt und geändern, mal sehen wann sie den Schlitz im Sitzrohr oben an der Sattelstützenklemmung nach vorne verlegen, damit der Dreck nicht mehr reingeht und die Sattelstütze verkratzt. Ihr wisst was ich meine?!

Mit dem Federweg finde ich das so schon iO, wenn der Pearl wie mein MC ist, dann kann man ja mit dem Hebel entweder offen fahren und sensibel Unebenheiten glatt bügeln - da stören mich die vollen 140mm nicht, oder in der Gate Stellung im Wiegetritt richtig Stampfen und es wippt trotzdem nur die Gabel (wenn sie nicht im Lockout ist). Lockout nutze ich gar nicht (ausser vorne).


----------



## diewadebrennt (3. September 2006)

Ich war heute auch auf der Messe und ich muß sagen.... beindruckend!

Der stand war wirklich klasse, tolle Mitarbeiter, tolles Design und sehr geile Bikes.... ich bin überzeugt!!!
Das Spectral war übrigens schon zu einem Test unterwegs, deshalb war es nicht mehr da....leider!
Auch wichtig, es gibt wohl auch bald jemanden in der Werkstatt der nur noch dazu da Dampfer und Gabeln zu warten.....d.h. deutlich weniger Wartezeit, auch ein Argument!
Auch cool, ab Januar gibt es in Koblenz die Bikes zum Ausleihen für einen ganzen Tag, soll wohl so ungefähr 20  kosten, also nicht nur Parkplatzrunde!


----------



## CES7 (3. September 2006)

Der Schriftzug der neuen Canyon-Modelle soll imho nur einen Zweck erfüllen: Er soll sich von der Masse abheben. Dies schafft er auch mit links.

Andererseits wurde wahrscheinlich darauf Wert gelegt, dass er von vorbeiradelnden Leuten besser gelesen werden kann.

Ich glaube ich kann einem olivgrünen anodized ES-Modell nicht wirklich widerstehen. Ihr von Canyon seid aber auch geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. September 2006)

jap, komm auch gerade zurück.
man was sollte das denn? einfach das spectral wegzugeben? wurde einfach entführt zum testen.
naja
was mich noch interressieren würde, am canyon stand hieß es das die neue talas 2 gabel mit 90-130mm verbaut wird.
kurze zeit später stehe ich am fox stand, laut denen gibt es die talas 2 nur mit 100-140mm. gibt das in den spectrals etwa ne ORM version nur für canyon? wäre ja geil.
wäre ja auch sinnlos ein bike mit v140mm h120mm aufzu bauen.
Staabi ich bitte um aufklärung
mfg
dominik

[Edit Staabi: hab mal den Namen der Zeitung rausgenommen, sorry]


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> wäre ja auch sinnlos ein bike mit v140mm h120mm aufzu bauen.


Sagt wer?
Es gibt sogar Bikes mit vorne 80mm und hinten 0 (null) mm, sogenannte Hardtails. 
Es gibt sogar Bikes mit vorne 130mm und hinten 0mm, sogenannte Endurohardtails...


----------



## ToM04 (4. September 2006)

die neuen talas haben 100-140mm. das ist auch so bei canyon.

ich war gestern auch am stand. bin mit 2 freunden 4,5 stunden aus linz zur messe gefahren. der stand von canyon ist schon super, jedoch hatte ich mir etwas mehr an bikes erwartet. 
scheinbar ist das spectral im dauereinsatz da ich es beim besuch am canyon-stand auch nicht sehen konnte.

ToM


----------



## fone (4. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ... damit der Dreck nicht mehr reingeht und die Sattelstütze verkratzt. Ihr wisst was ich meine?!


Ja, und ich bin jedesmal regelrecht schockiert, dass es wirklich Menschen gibt, die sich um sowas Gedanken machen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal sehen wann sie den Schlitz im Sitzrohr oben an der Sattelstützenklemmung nach vorne verlegen, damit der Dreck nicht mehr reingeht und die Sattelstütze verkratzt. Ihr wisst was ich meine?!


Hmm, der ist eigentlich bei jedem Rad hinten, k.A. warum.

Aber es gibt ja kaum ein Problem, für das die schlauen Menschen von Syntace keine Lösung hätten. Für die Sattelstützenfetischisten haben sie Little Joe entwickelt:


----------



## timewalker85 (4. September 2006)

Hab mir den Canyonstand am Sonntag auch sehr genau angeschaut und muss sagen: TOLLE LEISTUNG ! ! !
An keinem anderen Stand gab es so viel fachkundiges Personal, das einem was Ã¼ber die RÃ¤der erzÃ¤hlen konnte. Da habt ihr bei mir(und vermutlich auch bei vielen anderen) echt dick gepunktet.
Das Standdesign und die RÃ¤der waren natÃ¼rlich mal wieder vom Feinsten bis auf diesen Schriftzug eben... Auf der Antriebsseite sieht der echt furchtbar hÃ¤Ãlich aus, wer hat sich das bloÃ ausgedacht.
Naja, aber das kann ich auch verschmerzen. Das ES kommt bei mir nÃ¤chstes Jahr in die ganz enge Auswahl, wenn ein neues Radl her muss. 

P.S.: Probefahren find ich auch ne super Idee, wenn das denn so stimmt. 20â¬ sind zwar kein Pappenstiel, aber man spart ja dann beim Kauf des Canyon wieder genug


----------



## rainbow-warrior (4. September 2006)

Hey war gestern auch auf de Eurobike,
Der Canyon stand war wirklich klasse, das Personal von Canyon warn echt gut, nett und konnten einem echt verdammt viel über die räder erzählen
GROßES LOB!!!!!


ach übrigens ab ende oktober kommt der neue Katalog + neue Homepage raus, ab da kann man dann die räder bestellen und ab Januar sollen sie auch ausgeliefert werden, 
bei der Nerve XC-Serie ist beim Nerve XC5 und Nerve XC6 eine etwas bessere ausrüstung bei gleichem preis oder gar etwas niedrigerem Preis angedacht, über Rahmenfarben konnt mir noch nichts gesagt werden, 

Hier sind noch paar Bilder vom Canyon Stand, von der gesamten Messe werd ich se später noch hochladen, (die Bilder sind nich sehr aussagekräftig aber vermitteln des gesamtbild der räder  ) 

Zur Galerie



Viel spaß!!    

Edit: 

Hier noch en Link zu allen Bildern:  alle Bilder der Eurobike


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. September 2006)

Soweit ich das sehe wird eine der interessantesten Fragen hier völlig übergangen! Auf Seite 2 fragt M.A.T. nach dem Gewicht des Carbonhardtailrahmens. Das wäre doch mal wirklich was. Farbe, Logo usw. ist doch sehr subjektiv, aber gegen eine ordentliche Gewichtsangabe für eine vernünftige Rahmengröße (18er oder 19er oder ...) kommt das doch nicht an.
Also, Canyon, ist das eine 1500 Gramm Wuchtbrumme oder ein technisch optimierter Superleichtrahmen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2006)

Bei Centurion ist der Schlitz vorn.
Um noch was zum Thema beizutragen: der Schriftzug ist mir mehr oder weniger egal, da ich eh nicht genug Geld verdiene um mir noch ein Bike zu kaufen (vllt. im Sparbuch 07). Aber wenn ich das Geld hätte würde mich der Schriftzug der auf der Scheibenseite sogar recht lecker aussieht nicht davon abhalten was mit mehr Federweg zu kaufen


----------



## ultraschwer (4. September 2006)

Dass Canyon auf der Messe richtig was aufzieht und auch schon einen Vorabkatalog präsent hat ist doch klar. Die müssen nicht die Händler überzeugen sondern den Endverbraucher.

Obwohl ich diesemal nicht dort war, beeindruckt mich der Gesamtauftritt 
von Canyon schon.

Guckst du mal bei anderen Herstellern auf die HP - dort werden noch unter
NEU die Räder von 2006 angepriesen....

Also, RESPEKT!

P.S. mir gefällt der Schriftzug, Canyon halt, alles was man nicht braucht - weglassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (4. September 2006)

ultraschwer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. mir gefällt der Schriftzug, Canyon halt, alles was man nicht braucht - weglassen.



meine Meinung...


----------



## ow1 (4. September 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich das sehe wird eine der interessantesten Fragen hier völlig übergangen! Auf Seite 2 fragt M.A.T. nach dem Gewicht des Carbonhardtailrahmens. Das wäre doch mal wirklich was. Farbe, Logo usw. ist doch sehr subjektiv, aber gegen eine ordentliche Gewichtsangabe für eine vernünftige Rahmengröße (18er oder 19er oder ...) kommt das doch nicht an.
> Also, Canyon, ist das eine 1500 Gramm Wuchtbrumme oder ein technisch optimierter Superleichtrahmen?


Tja, das würde mich auch interessieren. In der Bike steht was von 1230 Gramm. Ist ein bisschen enttäuschend, wenn man das RR F10 zum Vergleich hernimmt. Dieser Rahmen räumt ja alle Testsiege in den letzten drei Jahren ab. Aber vielleicht lässt Staabi schon mal die Katze aus dem Sack Und wenn das Teil so um 1000 Gramm bei Grösse L wiegt, bin ich echt der erste, der so ein Bike bestellt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2006)

Hmm, welcher steife Carbonrahmen (steif ist hier mal nur eine Annahme  ) wiegt denn relevant weniger? 
(Scale gilt nicht, da sind ja besondere Anbauteile, wie schwere Stütze, anderer Umwerfer usw. nötig  )

Es gibt ja im RR-Bereich auch leichtere Carbonrahmen als das F10, nur werden denen halt oft geringe Steifigkeitswerte nachgesagt.


----------



## m.a.t. (5. September 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, welcher steife Carbonrahmen (steif ist hier mal nur eine Annahme  ) wiegt denn relevant weniger?
> (Scale gilt nicht, da sind ja besondere Anbauteile, wie schwere Stütze, anderer Umwerfer usw. nötig  )


Das Scale gilt sehr wohl  Leichte Stützen gibt es ja nun mittlerweile dafür. Im Bereich 1200-1300gr gibt es ja auch Alurahmen, die so viel wiegen. Halt nicht von Canyon.


			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja im RR-Bereich auch leichtere Carbonrahmen als das F10, nur werden denen halt oft geringe Steifigkeitswerte nachgesagt.


Steifigkeit wird im Bikebereich mMn gnadenlos überbewertet. Solche Werte wie das F10 braucht man nur, wenn man die nächste Rtf gewinnen will.

@Canyon: Na, Eurobike-Stress überwunden? Könnt ihr bitte mal ne Ansage machen, was das Teil wiegt?

ciao, matthias


----------



## ow1 (5. September 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, welcher steife Carbonrahmen (steif ist hier mal nur eine Annahme  ) wiegt denn relevant weniger?
> (Scale gilt nicht, da sind ja besondere Anbauteile, wie schwere Stütze, anderer Umwerfer usw. nötig  )



Bei den heutigen Carbonrahmen ist doch ein niedriges Gewicht DAS Verkaufsargument. Es gibt doch schon genügend Rahmen, auch Alu, die so um 1200-1300 wiegen. Da ist das Scale mit unter 1000 Gramm der Knaller. Und an diesem muss sich die Konkurenz messen. Alles was 200gr und mehr darüber ist, kann man auch in Alu bauen. dazu brauchts kein teures Carbon.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2006)

Ja ok, habt mich überzeugt...


----------



## Rerun (5. September 2006)

Hat denn nun mal jemand ein paar gescheite Fotos auf der Eurobike gemacht?


----------



## braintrust (5. September 2006)

hab mir grad den canyon-eurobike-film angeguckt und muss sagen, dass das grün und der schriftzug so voll in ordnung geht. bin gespannt welche version welche farbe bekommen hat


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (5. September 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir grad den canyon-eurobike-film angeguckt und muss sagen, dass das grün und der schriftzug so voll in ordnung geht. bin gespannt welche version welche farbe bekommen hat



...fast so geil wie die Räder ist das Maxim-Reklamemännchen, was gegen Ende des Film im Hintergrund vorbei'läuft'. Könnte mich jedemal wieder abrollen, wenn ichs sehe  

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (5. September 2006)

sind die speichen eigtl bei den 2007ern schwarz oder silber?


----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2006)

Die Komponenten der Bikes steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## clausw (5. September 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Komponenten der Bikes steht noch nicht fest.



Das wundert mich aber, es heißt doch immer die Komponenten müssen bis zu einem Jahr vorher bestellt werden?


----------



## cos75 (5. September 2006)

Hab hier mal ein Bild Vom Leichtbau-Torque gefunden. Hinten steht noch eins in Grün, die Farbe sieht echt super aus.

http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike/0109/pages/Canyon Torque.htm


----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2006)

clausw schrieb:
			
		

> Das wundert mich aber, es heißt doch immer die Komponenten müssen bis zu einem Jahr vorher bestellt werden?



Die erste ofizielle Komponentenliste wird jedes Jahr von Staabi hier eingestellt, sobald es möglich ist. Kurz danach erscheint dann auch der Katalog.


----------



## Mutton (5. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> @Canyon: Na, Eurobike-Stress überwunden? Könnt ihr bitte mal ne Ansage machen, was das Teil wiegt?
> 
> ciao, matthias



Ich bin zwar nicht von canyon aber auf den hier eingestellten Fotos von der eurobike steht auf den Tafeln hinter den Bikes das Gewicht, u.a. auch vom cf-Rahmen:

1105g

http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike/0109/pages/CAnyon Ultimate CF.htm

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen* (5. September 2006)

*1105g* wiegt der Rahmen des Ultimate CF MTB:

hier steht's:

http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike/0109/pages/CAnyon Ultimate CF.htm


----------



## löösns (5. September 2006)

also mich interessiert auch eher die torque reihe. und da von der noch wenig bis gar keine schlauen bilder gepostet wurden, hier mal das flaggschiff, das torque frx. am "normalen" torque ändert sich ja bezüglich federweg und wahrscheinlich auch bezügl gewicht nicht viel, oder? lediglich ein mü mehr fw hinten, andere gabel (bin ich froh noch eine fox dran zu haben) und andere bremsen. aber das frx sieht auf dem canyon foto schon schön aus. weiss scheint sehr im kommen zu sein... und die code ist sicher geil... ja das frx scheint mir der gelungenste wurf der torque reihe für 07. nur mit dem schriftzug kann auch ich mich nicht anfreunden... schade.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. September 2006)

Jetzt merk ich grad: ich hab mich offenbar schon dran gewöhnt -- auf dem Foto gefällt mir der Schriftzug gut... 


ad: "weiß scheint sehr im kommen zu sein" -- ja, eh schon seit 18 Monaten...


----------



## Andy23NRW (5. September 2006)

Also grundsätzlich sehen die Bikes in meinen Augen vorzüglich aus, auch der Schriftzug ist gelungen. Mutig oben drein.

Aber die Optik des Yellowstones ist eine Katastrrophe. Wie Flasche leer.
Durch die einfarbige Lackierung sieht es schon fast billig aus. Da rockt das 05er Modell gewaltig dagegen, das 06er ist auch nicht schlecht.

Und habe ich das richtig gesehen? Es wird 3 verschiedene Versionen von dem YS geben? 

Ansonsten finde ich den Eurobike-Auftritt mehr als gelungen!


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. September 2006)

1105 Gramm sind ein hübscher Wert. Aber was wiegt denn 1105 g? 
Ein Serien- oder Prototyprahmen, mit allen möglichen Anbauteilen oder ohne Sattelklemme, Flaschenhalterschrauben, Ausfallenden, usw? Größe XS oder L?
Ich denke ein nacktes Scale in der kleinsten Größe ohne extradicke Sattelstütze und allen Kleinkram wiegt auch eher einen dreistelligen Grammbetrag.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. September 2006)

Schade, dass es am Torque nicht mehr die 3 Schrauben zrur Befesitung des Dämpfers dran sind. DIe haben viel wuchtiger ausgesehen.

Welches Schaltwerk ist am weisen FRX verbaut? SIeht wohl nicht mehr nach X.0 Karbon aus

Und was hat ne Karbon-Stütze an nem Freeride Bike zu tun..


----------



## M!ke (5. September 2006)

Herr Bert Werk schrieb:
			
		

> ...fast so geil wie die Räder ist das Maxim-Reklamemännchen, was gegen Ende des Film im Hintergrund vorbei'läuft'. Könnte mich jedemal wieder abrollen, wenn ichs sehe
> 
> . Herr Bert Werk



Das habe ich auch beim ersten MAl gedacht und immer wieder zurückgespult... Sieht vor allem sehr motiviert aus der Gang...


----------



## sniper69 (5. September 2006)

Geil, den Typ hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt, ein Kracher


----------



## ow1 (6. September 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar nicht von canyon aber auf den hier eingestellten Fotos von der eurobike steht auf den Tafeln hinter den Bikes das Gewicht, u.a. auch vom cf-Rahmen:
> 
> 1105g
> 
> ...



Mit dem kann man ja schon mal was anfangen Aber vermutlich ist dieses Gewicht bei der kleinsten Rahmengrösse Tja, dann warten wir mal auf die Aufschaltung der neuen Homepage...


----------



## fone (6. September 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Und was hat ne Karbon-Stütze an nem Freeride Bike zu tun..



gewicht sparen. schätz ich mal.
gibt auch carbon-lenker an downhillern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diewadebrennt (6. September 2006)

Weiß bei einem MB.... ich habe mal 2 Jahre RR in weiß gefahren....das Ding saut sich fast von alleine ein und wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wie das bei einem weißem MB ausschauen wird....eher nicht, denn ich möchte ja fahren und nicht putzen!


----------



## Scapin (6. September 2006)

diewadebrennt schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß bei einem MB.... ich habe mal 2 Jahre RR in weiß gefahren....das Ding saut sich fast von alleine ein und wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wie das bei einem weißem MB ausschauen wird....eher nicht, denn ich möchte ja fahren und nicht putzen!



das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Nicolai ist weiß. Nach ner echt dreckigen Tour kurz mit Wasser absprühen und gut is. Würde ich aber auch bei nem schwarzen Bike so machen. Und sonst braucht es nicht mehr Pflege wie meine vorherigen bikes auch. Dafür ist es meine Lieblingsfarbe beim Bike .

Scapin


----------



## braintrust (6. September 2006)

nen MTB *muss* schmutzig sein...ich kauf das teil doch nicht zum angucken


----------



## Scapin (6. September 2006)

aber doch nicht zwangsläufig auch bleiben. Allein schon zum Werterhalt und Funktionserhalt pflege ich meine Bikes. Kann mir nicht jedes Jahr ein neues kaufen (würd ich zwar gerne, aber leider ......)
Scapin


----------



## xysiu33 (6. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> also mich interessiert auch eher die torque reihe. und da von der noch wenig bis gar keine schlauen bilder gepostet wurden, hier mal das flaggschiff, das torque frx. am "normalen" torque ändert sich ja bezüglich federweg und wahrscheinlich auch bezügl gewicht nicht viel, oder? lediglich ein mü mehr fw hinten, andere gabel (bin ich froh noch eine fox dran zu haben) und andere bremsen. aber das frx sieht auf dem canyon foto schon schön aus. weiss scheint sehr im kommen zu sein... und die code ist sicher geil... ja das frx scheint mir der gelungenste wurf der torque reihe für 07. nur mit dem schriftzug kann auch ich mich nicht anfreunden... schade.



...noch vor 1,5 Jahren haben sich etliche Biker - vor allem hier im Forum - über eine weisse Farbe bei einem Cheetah massiv beschwert und es ausgelacht. Jetzt sind (fast) alle von dem weiß angetan - so schnell ändern sich die Geschmäcker... 

eine Farbwahl wäre was gutes - vielleicht kommt es irgendwann..


----------



## Blackwater Park (6. September 2006)

Ich glaub auch dass sowas weniger mit Geschmack als mit Mode zu tun hat. Zur Zeit, wo grade in den letzten Jahren so ziemlich jedes Bike grau-schwarz war, sticht ein weißes auf einmal hervor als wär es quietschbunt, damals galt es wohl eher als langweilige Farbe im Vergleich zu den anderen.


----------



## User129 (6. September 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir grad den canyon-eurobike-film angeguckt



kann mir bitte einer sagen wo ich mir den angucken kann ich finde den nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2006)

Der erste Thread bei der Forenübersicht!


----------



## MIBO (6. September 2006)

guggst du...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237558


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (7. September 2006)

das yellowstone sieht auch hammer aus..weißes ES würde mir auch gefallen 
farbwahl wäre was feines 

nochmal meine frage an die eurobikebesucher, gibs die speichen dieses mal in schwarz?


----------



## diewadebrennt (7. September 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> das yellowstone sieht auch hammer aus..weißes ES würde mir auch gefallen
> farbwahl wäre was feines
> 
> nochmal meine frage an die eurobikebesucher, gibs die speichen dieses mal in schwarz?



Wie die Bikes endgültig aussehen steht scheinbar noch fest....


----------



## rochus (7. September 2006)

haudi,
erstmal ein echt witziges video, und sehr informativ,...und wie gei* ist eigentlich bobby roots akzent? wahnsinn,...
ich find den schriftzug klasse,...weiß nicht was ihr habt, ein bike vom band soll sich doch immer trotzdem von allen anderen abheben, ich meine wieso geben biker zwischen 2000 und 3000 euro für ihre bikes aus, wo es eins für 1800 meistens auch tut,...einerseits der werte wegen, aber die individualität spielt eine große rolle,... und der schriftzug bissher war meiner meinung immer bisschen  ähnlich der "comic sans" schriftart von microsof* word,...find den neuen zug super!

passt zu den abgesenkten rohrstreben, macht das ganze wesentlich "DIRTIGER"
bin halt gespannt welche farben die einzelnen preisstufen-modelle haben,..

rochus


----------



## rochus (7. September 2006)

...und zwecks dem weiß,... neben den weißen iPod autos (cadillac), gibt`s jetzt eben iPod räder  

@staabi: magst uns tapfere forums poster ein bissl die aufregung nehmen und mal wieder was verraten,...z.b. wann in etwa (und sag nicht gegen jahresende ), kommt der neue katalog...

gratulation zum neuen filmendesign

rochus


----------



## rochus (7. September 2006)

so freunde,...
hab grad bei der canyon-hotline angerufen und was grandioses rausbekommen,...

#und meinte "habt ihr noch des und des bike in der oder der größe?    "...
#und der mitarbeiter meinte "nö nö nö"...
#und ich, "äh, äh aber, äh in 2007 kommen doch wieder neue bikes, ooooder?"...
#und er "jap, aber vorbestellen ist besser!"...
#und ich "aha, wann kommt denn der neue katalog?" 
#und er "ende dezember" 
#und ich "aha, und dann kann man auch vorbestellen?" 
#und er "nö, den leuten, die die TOPBIKES kaufen ist es egal welche farbe die bikes haben (exaktes zitat: "...egal ob die bikes SCHWARZ, ROT oder GRÜN sind"), und bestellen sie noch vor dem katalog"...
#und ich "aha, wann wäre dann das?"...
#und er *schweigt*...
#und ich "was?...oktober?"...
#und er "hä, ja ende oktober"...

und *BAM*...ende oktober geht`s los,...sorry an den lieben canyon-mitarbeiter

rochus


----------



## Christian_74 (7. September 2006)

Bombensichere Infos mit einen Korkenzieher rausgeholt, was? Du müsstest dich bei der CIA bewerben. 

Tschuldigung wenn ich lieber für eine angemessenere Quelle warte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper69 (7. September 2006)

Diese Aussage wurde doch wohl am Stand von Canyon mehrfach getätigt und auch hier gepostet, Katalog Ende Oktober


----------



## ow1 (7. September 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Aussage wurde doch wohl am Stand von Canyon mehrfach getätigt und auch hier gepostet, Katalog Ende Oktober


Da würde ich die Hand nicht ins Feuer legen. Die letzten Jahre hat es auch immer ein paar Stunden länger gedauert...


----------



## löösns (7. September 2006)

@flo im schnee: aha, weiss ist also genau seit 18 monaten in? gut zu wissen! (so ein schwachsinn! seit wann kann man zeitangaben machen, seit wan etwas in mode ist?!?) auf jeden fall sind bikes vermehrt wieder weiss, und wenn einige bikes einiger hersteller wieder weiss sind, spreche ich von trend... nicht, wenn meine lieblingsmarke weisse bikes im katalog hat, oder wann auch immer... scheint aber eine individuelle definition zu besitzen, dieses "in sein"... eigentlich auch absolut unwichtig in der ganzen diskussion! 

discuss on...!


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2006)

Erstens hab ich nichts von "genau" behauptet, 
war zweitens einfach meine subjektive Beobachtung. Schau dich um in den Foren -- du wirst jede Menge weiße Bikes in letzter Zeit finden...

Was bist überhaupt so gereizt? Zu lange nicht mehr biken gewesen? 
War ja nicht bös' gemeint.....


----------



## braintrust (8. September 2006)

er steht halt auf weiss


----------



## löösns (8. September 2006)

ich steh auf weiss, hat aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun. sollte nicht aggro rüberkommen, aber ja, konnte schon ne weile nicht mehr abspritzen. (also aufm esel im schlamm...  )


----------



## Scapin (8. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ich steh auf weiss, hat aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun. sollte nicht aggro rüberkommen, aber ja, konnte schon ne weile nicht mehr abspritzen. (also aufm esel im schlamm...  )



eigentlich ohne Kommentar, aber hier frag ich mich wer der intelligentere ist - der Esel oder der Reiter.

Scapin


----------



## cos75 (11. September 2006)

Torque FR in grün !
(Bild geklaut von Mecka-Joe )


----------



## MIBO (11. September 2006)

Boah sorry,..aber das grün gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Wenn es ja wenigstens matt wäre....aber oliv glänzend find ich daneben


----------



## thory (11. September 2006)

MIBO schrieb:
			
		

> aber das grün gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Wenn es ja wenigstens matt wäre....aber oliv glänzend find ich daneben




vielleicht als Tarnfarbe für "bandit runs" gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (11. September 2006)

ich finds geil - aber matt wäre noch besser


----------



## sniper69 (12. September 2006)

Das gibts doch gar nicht!

Es muss doch noch ein paar Leute geben, die gute Fotos von der Eurobike haben


----------



## cos75 (12. September 2006)

Ja letztes Jahr gabs mehr Bilder. Ich glaube es war Quellekatalog, der alles fotografiert hat. Dieses Jahr hat das wohl niemand gemacht.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (12. September 2006)

sniper69 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibts doch gar nicht!
> 
> Es muss doch noch ein paar Leute geben, die gute Fotos von der Eurobike haben



hm...wurde auch schonmal gepostet: Die Canyon Galerie unter http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/galerie/galerie.html

...bis auf das grüne Torque ist doch alles dabei, oder?

. Herr Bert Werk


----------



## MIBO (12. September 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ... weiss scheint sehr im kommen zu sein...



um das nochmal aufzugreifen, Trend-Guru Sven Mack ist in der aktuellen "Bike" wohl gleicher Meinung:
"...das ganze schwarz kann keiner mehr sehen. Jetzt kommt das genaue Gegenteil. Ohne Weiß geht gar nichts..."

Ob ers "weiss" ?  
am torque siehts wirklich gut aus, besser als das komische glanz-grün. Aber ich glaub ich hätte doch lieber nochmal ein Bike in matt schwarz


----------



## Juggalo1 (12. September 2006)

sind die Preise schon bekannt?


----------



## stgr (13. September 2006)

hallo zusammen

also ich finde die neuen canyons absolut spitze!


farben
schriftzug
schlichtheit des konzepts
etc etc

einfach total gelungen

als nicht canyonfahrer (fusion freak) bin ich fast ein wenig neidisch auf das tolle design.

viel spass beim aussuchen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2006)

Und ich beneide dich um's Freak...


----------



## stgr (13. September 2006)

ja ist ein spitzen bike, will aber hier im canyon forum keine werbung für andere hersteller machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klogrinder (13. September 2006)

Schaut auch hier:
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/galerie/galerie.html

mal das bild Nummer 55 an,da seht ihr so nen Sateliten,zumindest wurden die Teile eingeblendet als der typ in dem Kurzfilm davon geredet hat

edit:um zur Auswahl zu kommen einmal auf das Bild klicken


----------



## walvis (13. September 2006)

> Genau !!!!!!!!!!!
> @Staabi.
> Was verfolgt Ihr mit diesem alljährlichen Identitätswechsel???
> Für mein Auge eine Art Körperverletzung. Macht das bitte nicht!
> Das letztjährige Logo und der Schriftzug waren um Welten schöner. Ihr verschandelt Eure Bikes mit diesem Schriftzug (das könnte so mach einen Käufer abschrecken -- siehe n70tester).



Naja graphisch finde ich das neue CD schon besser - allerdings ist es marketingtechnisch nicht sooo geschickt wenn Logo und Schriftype ständig wechseln....

Allerdings die Bikes.... man kann da nicht einen 06er gegen einen 07er Rahmen tauschen nehme ich an


----------



## Christian_74 (14. September 2006)

walvis schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings die Bikes.... man kann da nicht einen 06er gegen einen 07er Rahmen tauschen nehme ich an



Nur wegen den Schriftzug??


----------



## Mecka-Joe (14. September 2006)

Schriftzug nein danke, als ich ihn zum erstenmals auf der Homepage gesichtet hatte. 
Aber in Natura, auf der EUROBIKE, einfach stark die Bikes und das Design.


----------



## karmakiller (15. September 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wegen den Schriftzug??


Der Akkusativ ist den Genitiv sein Tod


----------



## Christian_74 (15. September 2006)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walvis (15. September 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wegen den Schriftzug??



Nein - wegen dem Rahmen, ware aber sowieso nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (16. September 2006)

vielleicht sollte man mal ein vote machen, wer den neuen schriftzug gut oder nicht gut findet?

vielleicht ändert canyon ja noch was?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2006)

Zu Genitiv: Wegen des Rahmens, wegen des Schriftzugs.



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollte man mal ein vote machen, wer den neuen schriftzug gut oder nicht gut findet?


Hat's schon gegeben...



			
				ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ändert canyon ja noch was?


Nein, hat Staabi in einem Posting schon eindeutig klargestellt. Wozu eigentlich, hast ja eh schon ein Bike...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2006)

@ Flo: er will doch unbedingt noch ein Torque, damit er zwei Bikes hat an denen er dauernd was kaputt macht um dann hier zu weinen 
Wenn der Schriftzug so bleibt dann muss er (wenn er sich noch eins kauft) ja jede Woche nen Fred aufmachen "der Schriftzug gefällt mir nicht - deshalb springt die Kette" oder sowas in der Art.


----------

